# Co-sleeping Newborn and Sleep Number Bed



## FeminineFigure (Oct 3, 2008)

We recently purchased a king sized sleep number bed. So far we LOVE it, as the bed also is the kind where you can put the back and/or feet up and down. Anyway...

I am just looking for some tips as far as safety is concerned. Esentially, the bed is like two twin mattresses--there is a crack in the middle. On one hand this is nice because we can have different mattress tops--when the baby comes, DH can have his squishy mattress toppers and put his side to soft, while I can strip down to the basics and have the bed hard. Also, the rollover hazard is reduced from DH as he never leaves "his side" due to the crack.

I am concerned about this crack in the bed being a safety concern. Any advice???


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't ever put the baby in the middle of that bed, for starters. (No offense!) You might try a co-sleeper instead of having the baby actually in the bed with you.


----------



## monica3674 (Nov 20, 2006)

We have a king size sleep number and never had a problem with DD who has been in bed with us since she was a newborn. I actually find that the place where the 'crack' would be (although for us there is no crack per se, the mattress top covers it - you'd never know it was two mattresses.) is much sturdier than a regular mattress. The baby didn't roll at all.

We don't have any mattress toppers, just the plush top the way the mattress came.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

You could also just get one of those sealer things that are made for turning two twins into a king right down that crack. The baby won't be sleeping in the middle anyway since it isn't safe to have a newbron/small infant between parents...next to mom only is the safe way!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

We had a sleep number and I hated it for co-sleeping. I always ended up in the crack side-lying nursing ds1. So I was always rolling or trying not to roll. Ours was a queen so hopefully you won't have the same problem.
I second a pp suggestion NOT to put babe in the middle especially since yours is the kind that can recline. That doesn't sound safe.
Keep babe near you and get a bumper or rail or better yet if you have the room, add a co-sleeper or another bed, like a twin. That is what worked best for us. We are a wall of beds. Co-sleeper, king and twin.
Good luck.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a sleep number and I don't understand what you mean about the crack in the middle? Ours doesn't have that, but it does have a noticeable area of padding instead of the air mattresses between each side. Yours may be different than mine.

My only advice is to pump up your side to 100 to make it as firm as possible. It was hard for me at first b/c I was at a 40, but that made it safer for dd. Now my dh has his side to 100 too, now that she is older and could possible roll over there.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

I was talking about the foam that surrounds each bed chamber. It surrounds the inflatable part so if you have your mattress past a certain level there is a divet between the two inflated mattresses.


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

That was the one reason I decided against the sleep number. I would definitely put them on the side with the wall against it or something.


----------

